# ENFJ villain



## Unfey (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello y'all!
I'd like to write a story about a misguided, idealistic, yet extremely competent and strategic ENFJ villain. She is the type of person who is like "everyone's mom". She is more or less "pure of heart," desiring the best for everyone, but her methods are oppressive and destructive. She's the sort of person who is extremely pleasant and helpful in person, who makes you feel understood and heard and loved, but who is also capable of extreme acts of evil and domination. She makes excuses for her methods, and believes the results are worth the sacrifice.

I'd like some suggestions for different things I could do with this character-- where could I take her? What sorts of things can I do with an ENFJ villain? How might she react to different situations? What pushes an ENFJ over the edge? What drives an ENFJ to evil? How can I use that in a story?

Anything goes, really. I haven't really planned the story, I just really like the idea of an ENFJ villain.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

When I think of an "ENFJ" villain two historical figures come to mind: Ivan Groznyy and Hitler (a third would be Viserys Targaryen from ASoIaF, but he's not really explored much). 

But neither of those two were "extremely competent"; they're usually good at displaying emotionality, dramatism and controlling the emotional flow of people around them, but they generally don't have the administrative skills, or routine organizational skills and emphasis on practicality and efficiency. They do tend to place a lot of emphasis on wealth, power and status though, so the domination part makes sense.

As to "what drives them to evil", that's a harder question with a very black-and-white view of evil. Most people don't think what they're doing to be evil, _esp__ecially _if they're idealistic.

It'll feel more _real_ and _sincere_ if you just write characters first, and later use your knowledge of how people work to fill in the gaps and the small details. In my opinion.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

The Governor from The Walking Dead TV series.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Unfey said:


> I'd like some suggestions for different things I could do with this character-- where could I take her? What sorts of things can I do with an ENFJ villain? How might she react to different situations? What pushes an ENFJ over the edge? What drives an ENFJ to evil? How can I use that in a story?
> 
> Anything goes, really. I haven't really planned the story, I just really like the idea of an ENFJ villain.


I've got an ENFJ mother mom, so ofcourse I've viewd her as "evil" at some point in my life. *face palm*If you don't mind I'll try to help you a bit depending on that experience. 

Well I've noticed that when she finds a boyfriend she goes crazy about him, she can also kind of fall in love with two or three people at once... She dosen't feel bad for exploring thoose possibilities , but they are limited to coffe and lunch. She almost obsesively talks about him and uses a lot of passive agressive methods all the time, but loves to acomplish stuff with him.

She genuinely cares for people but if she focuses too much on something or someone... Hmm. My mom loves problemes to solve , be it maths or her INFP boyfriend. She sometimes lacks initiative when it's concerning herself, but when it comes to outside family people she helps them a lot. 

My mom tries to be a rock for my entire family to cling onto and sacrifices a lot of things she want's herself. 

I think a twisted ENFJ would be obsessive stalker-ish manipulating, teasing, passive agressive, trying to settle scores and score new ones, using lot's of witty replies and sarcastic comments. All in all seeing it almost as a puzzle to solve. She could use lot's of charm if she wanted to and tries to juggle stuff. 

I've also noted that she is similair in me in that way that she dosen't like people pushing her to do stuff, she needs a nudge and and a shoulder to walk next to to do something you want her to. She can also procastinate a lot. 

Reasoning with her is hard, unless you know how. First, you can't demand, you need to sugest with a bit emotion and logic about something. Example; Today my mom needed to eat but ignored the sandwhich I brought her, so I told her " Mom I though you were feeling a bit bad" , She answerd something and only another two sentences were exchanged before I told, " Well , I think you'll feel better if you'll eat it, might help concentrate". I said it , not with apathy but genuine emotion, she heard it and thoose stuff processed for a short while before she took the sandwhich and for once said " You're right" and looked greateful. If I told her directly " Eat it, you'll feel better" She would probably start thinking about something else or switch subject. Don't spare you're efforts, do it with love or at least interest. 

So I guess you only need to twist the viewpoint and make the "worse" qualities more prominent.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Hate to be this way - [potential spoilers for GOT/ASOIAF ahead]

But I think Daenerys from Game of Thrones / AOIAF is a pretty good example of "well-meaning" Fe turning villainous. 

Of course it's debatable about the extent to which she uses Fe, as well as the extent to which she's a villain, but I think it's undeniable that she does some very domineering and somewhat "evil" things (depending what side you're on) to get her way. She firmly believes she's doing what she can to be humanitarian, but the reality of her actions says otherwise. 

I've only experienced true hatred very recently, and it was after I realized firsthand how downright cruel people can be. I wouldn't say I'd ever turn "evil," but if I did it would be without meaning to, while trying to get justice (for others, a large group of people, not for me) and imposing what I would find "evil". I wouldn't do it by force though. I'd have to have a social impact on those around me which I could manipulate.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

@_TwinAnthos_

Why isn't she an ENFP? A lot of that, especially the teasing, passive aggressiveness, juggling stuff and puzzle-solving mentality is more what I'd associate with an ENFP than an ENFJ. ENFJ's are usually rather aggressive and domineering in conflicts, _certainly not a passive type_. _Especially_ the being pushed to do stuff (that's an anti-Se thing); NP's hate it in all forms, NJ's generally see the value in volitional motivation. 

Also, that part about the "feeling bad" is actually influencing a weak but pro-Si which is an ENFP thing; ENFJ's are anti-Si.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

The_Wanderer said:


> @TwinAnthos
> 
> Why isn't she an ENFP? A lot of that, especially the teasing, passive aggressiveness, juggling stuff and puzzle-solving mentality is more what I'd associate with an ENFP than an ENFJ. _Especially_ the being pushed to do stuff (that's an anti-Se thing); NP's hate it in all forms, NJ's generally see the value in volitional motivation.
> 
> Also, that part about the "feeling bad" is actually influencing a weak but pro-Si which is an ENFP thing; ENFJ's are anti-Si.


No , she stuff on her own accord, but when it comes to home stuff, it's bothersome. She is very,very organized in other matters. My mom has also read all function , portraits and other stuff I've come across. It also helps with the fact that I've got an ENFP friend to compare to, my ENFP friend has studied mbti for a while and read functions , she knows for sure which her type is, she could be a poster ENFP. My mom is more alike a... Very extroverted version of me , showing all the sides I can't show. Still annoying the heck out of me, especially when she goes into red cross mode. She also cares lots and is very aware of how she looks , which is more Se, she also cares about the social norms , which is more Fe than Fi. She also uses Ti and Ni. So no, I know for sure which type she is.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Unfey said:


> Hello y'all!
> I'd like to write a story about a misguided, idealistic, yet extremely competent and strategic ENFJ villain. She is the type of person who is like "everyone's mom". She is more or less "pure of heart," desiring the best for everyone, but her methods are oppressive and destructive. She's the sort of person who is extremely pleasant and helpful in person, who makes you feel understood and heard and loved, but who is also capable of extreme acts of evil and domination. She makes excuses for her methods, and believes the results are worth the sacrifice.
> 
> I'd like some suggestions for different things I could do with this character-- where could I take her? What sorts of things can I do with an ENFJ villain? How might she react to different situations? What pushes an ENFJ over the edge? What drives an ENFJ to evil? How can I use that in a story?
> ...


Wow, interesting! One work I've actually been planning for a while now involves an ENFJ villain as well - eerily similar to the character you have, except he's a teenage male at a Christian high school. At first, he appears to be a protagonist since he's very popular, good looking, well-liked, and appears to mean well. However, I'm planning for him to take a dark road - he is going to get involved with "outcasts" of the school (a closeted gay character, an atheist, etc.) and try to change them for the greater good. Ultimately, his story is going to be a tragedy since he eventually learns he can't change them, and over the course of the book, he's going to spiral downward into eventual suicide. I haven't worked out every single detail yet, though.

I'm not sure exactly what I'd recommend since our characters are so similar, but I think @_The_Wanderer_'s post is quite good, especially the part about the ENFJ villain not thinking they're actually evil because of their idealism.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> Hate to be this way -
> 
> But I think Daenerys from Game of Thrones / AOIAF is a pretty good example of "well-meaning" Fe turning villainous.
> 
> ...


What the hell with the spoilers?


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Sounds like Mel Gibson. Nice and protective guy, just don't make him angry. 

Tupac too:


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't really want an argument, it's more food for thought than anything, TwinAnthos.



TwinAnthos said:


> My mom has also read all function , portraits and other stuff I've come across.


That's why I thought she was an ENFP. Portraits are horrible, _especially _for NFs.



TwinAnthos said:


> My mom is more alike a... Very extroverted version of me , showing all the sides I can't show. Still annoying the heck out of me, especially when she goes into red cross mode.


Cognitive Function wise, ISTP or ESTP are the opposite of ENFP, not ENFJ.



TwinAnthos said:


> She also cares lots and is very aware of how she looks , which is more Se


No, that's subjective sensation. Aesthetics is something that is incorrectly associated with strong Se. But really, "That dress is beautiful" is Si (i.e _subjective_ a.k.a _introverted_) while "That dress is green" is Se (i.e _extraverted _and _objective_). 



TwinAnthos said:


> she also cares about the social norms , which is more Fe than Fi.


In practice, it's more a sign of a Feeling type than anything. The only types that really cliche _go against_ social norms often are the STJ's.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

This might interest you:

Knight Templar - TV Tropes

Well-Intentioned Extremist - TV Tropes



Unfey said:


> where could I take her? What sorts of things can I do with an ENFJ villain?


Anywhere you want and anything you want as long as she's following her ideals and as long as she doesn't break her moral code, if she does then she'll crumble. She can however adapt her morals in very twisted ways in order to be able to accomplish her goals and ideals.

It's also important for ENFJs to have support and approbation, if no ones ever approves them, no followers, no friends, she may not be able to keep on doing what she's doing.
On the other hand, she will be at her strongest if she has a lot of approval from people, she'll be a formidable opponent.




Unfey said:


> How might she react to different situations?


"Different situations" is a little vague, perhaps if you were a little bit more specific?

I can tell you anyhow that when she will face a difficult decision she will turn to external advice and approval to stengthen her beliefs.

And don't forget tertiary Se, ENFJs can get impulsive and explode with anger when pushed too far. But they can get un-mad just as fast.



Unfey said:


> What pushes an ENFJ over the edge?


ENFJ tend to turn to really dark thoughts when alone for too long, you could exploit this. Forced loneliness for a long period of time for an ENFJ would have terrible impact.




Unfey said:


> What drives an ENFJ to evil?


Their ideals if they are misguided, they'll never see themselves as evil, they would not be able to live with themselves otherwise.
They'll be contradictions between their morality and the way they act, but the unhealthy ENFJ won't be able to see that.




Unfey said:


> How can I use that in a story?


You can use that _a lot_! Think of all those fanatics in history who were absolutely convinced they were the epitome of moral righteouness. You find her an evil cause/goal, you make her think that it's the right thing to do, you make her think that the end justifies the means, you give her strong determination, and there you go!


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

There are _so _many ENFJ villains... 

One that pops into my head is Fish Mooney from Gotham.

Also, tons of them from Once Upon A Time. Regina, The Snow Queen, The Wicked Witch...

I dunno, fiction is riddled with ENFJ gone bad.

*ENFJ*s (Teachers) are good at making a lot of friends and facilitate community-building without even thinking about it; they act as a counter-balance to almost all social situations. See The Ace, and rarely the broken one in fiction.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Ground Marshal said:


> What the hell with the spoilers?


Sorry! I forget people aren't familiar with that, and I haven't had to use spoiler warnings in a while. Just keep in mind that it's really variable how villainous she is, this doesn't tell a major plot line or anything but rather a trend in her story. It's also open to interpretation, some insist she's still a hero. Sorry again for the spoilers, but keep in mind that they're not _quite_ spoilers. I sort of thought it was generally known that most characters in the GOT world are morally ambiguous so I didn't realize this would come as a shock to anyone, but I'm sorry if I caused the books to be ruined for you.


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> There are _so _many ENFJ villains...
> 
> One that pops into my head is Fish Mooney from Gotham.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I forgot about Regina. I have a hard time understanding her really :/ I guess it's the same scenario, she wanted revenge and also enjoyed it a bit too much when she got power over others. I think Regina wants to be loved like all ENFJs, she just doesn't quite recognize it as that because her desire for power and revenge is so prevalent. (But I'm a bit fuzzy on some OUAT stuff, so this may be a mischaracterization.)


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> See The Ace, and rarely the broken one in fiction.


If The Ace is for ENFJ, what's the ENTJ?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

The_Wanderer said:


> If The Ace is for ENFJ, what's the ENTJ?


*ENTJ*s (Fieldmarshals) enjoy making plans and carrying them out. They make really good leaders, but have trouble _not_ being objective and accounting for emotions. They are fact-driven and good at highlighting inefficiencies. Possibly a Corrupt Corporate Executive or Evil Overlord as a villian, or a more person-oriented version of The Chessmaster.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> *ENTJ*s (Fieldmarshals) enjoy making plans and carrying them out. They make really good leaders, but have trouble _not_ being objective and accounting for emotions. They are fact-driven and good at highlighting inefficiencies. Possibly a Corrupt Corporate Executive or Evil Overlord as a villian, or a more person-oriented version of The Chessmaster.


I said in another thread that ENFJ, and NFJ in general, "organize" people. We don't manage people. We organize them. We lead so nobody else will. ENTJ are more manager like.

And somebody else made a good point that Fe fulfills a social role. It sees what role is most needed, and becomes it.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

The bad guy from Gladiator (Commodus ) is definitely ENFJ.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Mair said:


> The bad guy from Gladiator (Commodus ) is definitely ENFJ.


Really? I've always thought of him as an ENFP, although I admit I may incorrectly associating his entitlement as Fi.
His obsessive desire for his people's approval seems less Fe social approval or martyr complex and more of a God complex that can't really be associated with any function or type. I'll admit though, it's been a few years since I lost saw the movie.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> Really? I've always thought of him as an ENFP, although I admit I may incorrectly associating his entitlement as Fi.
> His obsessive desire for his people's approval seems less Fe social approval or martyr complex and more of a God complex that can't really be associated with any function or type. I'll admit though, it's been a few years since I lost saw the movie.


Well, he was obsessed with what other people thought about him and he was pretty manipulative at times. I don't think he had dominant Ne (he had a pretty clear view of what he wanted). He is ENFJ in my opinion, a very unhealthy one.


----------



## Caneaster (Jan 18, 2015)

Unfey said:


> Hello y'all!
> I'd like to write a story about a misguided, idealistic, yet extremely competent and strategic ENFJ villain. She is the type of person who is like "everyone's mom". She is more or less "pure of heart," desiring the best for everyone, but her methods are oppressive and destructive. She's the sort of person who is extremely pleasant and helpful in person, who makes you feel understood and heard and loved, but who is also capable of extreme acts of evil and domination. She makes excuses for her methods, and believes the results are worth the sacrifice.
> 
> I'd like some suggestions for different things I could do with this character-- where could I take her? What sorts of things can I do with an ENFJ villain? How might she react to different situations? What pushes an ENFJ over the edge? What drives an ENFJ to evil? How can I use that in a story?
> ...


Hao (Zeke) from Shaman King is an ENFJ villain.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Elle Bishop from Heroes is awesome example of twisted ENFJ. Extremely emotional, manipulative and complex character. I love her.


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

OP, you can check out Merlin's Morgana if you would like any ideas on villainous ENFJ's.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm thinking Ursula the Sea Witch.


----------



## aerose (Nov 17, 2013)

I am writing about an ENFJ villain.


----------



## atarulum (Jun 21, 2015)

Poison ivy


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Joe Carroll - From the TV show "the following".

"He can feel their lives from the moment he sees them, he conditions them".

ENFJ. Immediately feels what they feel, or at least understands.






Very charismatic, he was a university teacher, and captured the heart of so many women because of his passion and charisma. 

He speaks to everyone and talks about improving upon themselves, but it's all about manipulation.

Evil ENFJ's, are extremely dangerous. They LITERALLY make you believe they are a great person, but inside they're selfish.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Fe can be a vengeful thing. I see Jeff The Killer as some kind of xSFJ because he wanted to avenge his brother.


----------



## Author James (Jul 3, 2020)

TwinAnthos said:


> I've got an ENFJ mother mom, so ofcourse I've viewd her as "evil" at some point in my life. *face palm*If you don't mind I'll try to help you a bit depending on that experience.
> 
> Well I've noticed that when she finds a boyfriend she goes crazy about him, she can also kind of fall in love with two or three people at once... She dosen't feel bad for exploring thoose possibilities , but they are limited to coffe and lunch. She almost obsesively talks about him and uses a lot of passive agressive methods all the time, but loves to acomplish stuff with him.
> 
> ...


(ENFJ) Spot on.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

I normally don't like to participate in these. But there is such a good villian that everyone is missing.
I would argue Hannibal Lecter is an ENFJ, especially in the TV series _Hannibal_.
Most people type him as an INTJ, but I just don't see it. Not every un-remorseful criminal mastermind is an INTJ.










Dominant Extroverted Feeling: He regularly manipulates people around him to meet the conclusions *he* wants them to make through the relationships he creates with the series main characters. He also does show a particular interest in human behaviour, and will actively guide people to accept their "inner selves" through his psychiatric work as a psychologist. He also takes a liking to Will Graham, and often tailours his external enviornment, his mannerisms, and even copycats other murderers in order for Will Graham to become a killer similar to himself. He definately is the representation of the darker side of Extroverted Feeling. His actions are not primarily motivated by logic, but by how the other person is feeling. It is really cool to watch.

Auxillary Introverted Intuition: Hannibal Lecter often has a great amount of perseverance towards his vision. He will often risk getting caught just to regain his sense of control over the factions trying to catch him. He often shows his true identity to people when it would be more practical to keep it a secret from everyone.
What overcomes his logic most of the time is his willpower to have the future he desires. He will often lead on characters well beyond the point it would be just more practical to kill them. But he does it because in his mind, he is above everyone else in taste, intelligence, concepts such as morality, and in elequence. His introverted intuition definitley helps fosters these ideas.
He also believes that if he opens up to people, they may excuse his killer behaviour. That is not a very logical way of thinking, as most people don't adopt the same moral principles he does.

Tertiary Extroverted Sensing: One of the main reasons I don't believe he is an INTJ. His extroverted sensing is interesting to watch. As someone who has inferior introverted sensing, there is no way where I could possibly enjoy the amount the time he takes on in sensing enviornments. He attends plays, art shows, and hosts frequent dinner parties with guests.
He also has very keen senses, particularly his sense of smell. His fighting ability is also nothing short of incredible, and he is able to quickly exploit his opponent's weaknesses with incredibly high reaction time.
He also is the only person who makes cannibalism look extremely appetizing. Try watching one of his cooking montages and not go hungry, and he cooks these insane looking meals just for himself half the time.
Some of the murders he commits are very artistic, and are a means of expressing himself (or is a means of giving detectives a clue). He puts a lot of time and creativity into his victims.

Inferior Introverted Thinking: Hannibal sometimes doesn't think things through entirely well, and places his expectations and trust in people who are pretty much certain going to betray him. It bites him a few times in the series, and gets him into a bit of trouble. He mostly gets harmed through his relationships with other people, when he should fully know well that he is forever alone because of his life choices. Yet, he keeps trying anyway.


In summary, watch the show!
10/10


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

ImpossibleHunt5 said:


> I normally don't like to participate in these. But there is such a good villian that everyone is missing.
> I would argue Hannibal Lecter is an ENFJ, especially in the TV series _Hannibal_.
> Most people type him as an INTJ, but I just don't see it. Not every un-remorseful criminal mastermind is an INTJ.
> 
> ...


No ISFP in grip stress:

"They may blurt out hostile thoughts or engage in destructive fantasies directed at those causing them stress. They may become passive aggressive and sarcastic. They often feel a need to fix perceived problems and right wrongs and often this only makes thing worse."








New Infographic! What Really Happens When An ISFP Is Stressed!


Do you ever “flip a switch” when you’re stressed and start acting completely unlike your normal self? This confusing situation can happen to many of us when we’re experiencing chronic or extreme stress. This infographic gives you a visual representation of how your cognitive functions...



www.psychologyjunkie.com


----------



## wums (Nov 25, 2013)

Rose from pokemon SWSH is an ENFJ villain.


----------

